# Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!



## Franz_16 (9. März 2006)

Moin,
gleich 2 Neuigkeiten auf einmal 

1. Das Märzmagazin ist etwas später als geplant nun online (www.anglerpraxis.de)
2. Wir haben das Magazin auf ein neues System umgestellt (etwas früher als geplant).  






Der Testzeitraum im "Live-Betrieb" erstreckte sich bislang nur auf heute Nacht, ich hoffe dennoch dass wir nicht zuviele Bugs reingestrickt haben 

Kurz noch was zum neuen System:
Die PDF Funktion gibts im neuen System derzeit noch nicht, kommt aber noch 

Ihr könnt die Beiträge aber trotzdem ausdrucken:
Ihr findet bei jedem Beitrag rechts oben "Drucken"... wenn man das anklickt öffnet sich eine Druckvorschau, in der Druckvorschau steht rechts oben dann wieder "Drucken" klickt man nun das 2.te mal Drucken an gibt der Drucker Gas 
Weiterhin findet ihr unter jedem Artikel "Zurück" und "Weiter" ... damit könnt ihr quasi  "umblättern".


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Moin Moin , 
sieht doch schon ganz klasse aus *nur *|supergri  is mir die Schrift auf der linken Seite mit den Themen ein bischen zu klein  |supergri . Wäre klasse wenn die ein wenig größer wäre .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Was lange wärt, wird vielleicht auch gut.

Zuerst mal herzlichen Dank an Franz, der ne Menge Zeit ins neue Outfit/Programm gesteckt hat.

Wenn alles mal so richtig funzt wies soll, haben wir "Magazinmacher" wesentlich einfacheres arbeiten.

Bis dahin bitte Bugs etc. melden, damit wir das ändern/verbessern können.

*HERZLICHEN DANK NOCHMALS AN FRANZ!!!*


----------



## powermike1977 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

hey das sieht doch gut aus! generell finde ich hat dieses board echt ne menge klasse! weiter so!
mike


----------



## Sailfisch (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Outfit des Mag! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Mac Gill (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

#r , gut gemacht!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Danke fürs Lob, hört man doch gerne)
Aber bitte nicht vergessen nach Bugs zu suchen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge zu  machen, damit wir das Mag für Euch noch attraktiver gestalten können!!


----------



## petrikasus (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

klasse!!!


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man sich die einzelnen Berichte *nicht *mehr als pdf file abspeichern ???? |kopfkrat #c
das würde ich mehr als nur schade finden, da ich dieses in der Vergangenheit immer mit für mich interessanten Berichten getan habe .....
oder bin ich zu blind ????
ausdrucken geht - aber abspeichern find ich viel besser ! 
von der Optik her schön gemacht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man sich die einzelnen Berichte nicht mehr als pdf file abspeichern ????





			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz noch was zum neuen System:
> Die PDF Funktion gibts im neuen System derzeit noch nicht, kommt aber noch


Will ja nicht stänkern (und bedanke mich ausdrücklich für die Mitarbeit!!), aber:
Wer lesen kann................

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen ))))))


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann................



hast ja nich soooo unrecht ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Hallöle,
kompliment, da hat der Franz aber feine Arbeit gemacht (Studenten haben zuviel Zeit ). Mal im Ernst gefällt mir super. Wie ein Vorposter schon angemerkt hatte, könnte die Inhaltsleiste etwas größer (Schriftgrad) sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*



> könnte die Inhaltsleiste etwas größer (Schriftgrad) sein.


Entweder das, wobei man da dann ein "Platzproblem" horizontal auf der Leiste kriegen kann, oder statt dessen größere Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Artikeln, sind wir dran am ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

Super gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut. #6 

Bugs habe ich bis jetzt keine gefunden, klasse Arbeit!

MfG
Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*



> Bugs habe ich bis jetzt keine gefunden, klasse Arbeit!


Derr Dank gebührt unserem Franzl!!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Anglerpraxis in neuem Kleid + Märzausgabe online!*

#6 super gemacht!!! #r
gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------

